# Help please



## Samtheman (May 15, 2018)

Hi we recently rescued a Yulin dog from China. We thought she was a chocolate labrador but now we think she may be a vizla. Any advice would be great


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Well I can't say anything about her coloring, build, or coat reminds me of a vizsla, but she certainly is a pretty girl! She does look more like a lab to me, but with mixes you never know which traits will show up. What's her temperament like?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I would doubt there's much Vizsla in China, but you could do a DNA test.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

I'd agree with the above, DNA tests which run about $60, is an affordable unequivocal way to get your answer. From the pics I don't see a lot of V in there. 

Here's my question, how did you end up with a dog from China? She looks like a sweet girl :smile


----------

